# Tortoise head stuck in shell! Kidneys? Shell thickening?



## ISC9 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi, we have a 30+ year old tortoise, (I don't know what species she is). *Lately she's had problems getting her head out from her shell. She is fighting and fighting trying to get out, getting more and more panicked until it finally pops out.*
When we got her, she had already been mistreated for years. Wrong food, no UV lights, and they let her claws get so long that we cant trim them down more. *Her shell is sunken in and I think it looks too thick around her head which probably makes things worse.* *But other than this she is active and doesn't seem tired or weak at all.*

*We been to the vet today, and they think she could have kidney problems causing her neck to swell up. *And told us to go to another specialist for more tests this week.

*But now since we left she is unable to get her head out for several hours... *And she is panicking.
The problem is that we live quite far from the vet specialized in reptiles, and they are closed now.

Now we don't know what to do. It's terrible seeing her in agony like this


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 22, 2020)

We've had this show up a couple times here on the forum. Sometimes if you're able to manipulate the head around sideways it fits better to come out, but I'm afraid you're going to have to schedule a vet visit to have the gular either shaved thin or removed entirely.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 22, 2020)

Far as the kidneys go, soak, soak, soak! Place him in a tub he can't climb out of and add enough warm water to come up to the middle of his sides, and leave him there for a half hour or so daily.


----------



## ISC9 (Jul 7, 2020)

*Update*

We have been to two reptile vets, and they concluded that:

The "gular" has been growing or shifted upwards so a ledge has been formed.
The swollen skin is caused by pinching and chafing from the shell.
Blood tests show normal values.
They have shaved the gular a little bit, but only like a millimeter, which is nowhere near enough. It's still too tight and she get stuck when she goes into the shell and has to fight her way out for several minutes. 

*But the vet says they can't shave any more on the gular because it has blood vessels and bone tissue. So it would be too risky.* 

But what other options are there? They are talking about putting her to sleep. Yes, she is suffering when this happens, but is so vigorous and happy otherwise. Should she really have to die now just because of this stupid shell? 

I want to give her every chance possible, and if she still doesn't make it, then we have at least tried... But if the vet is refusing, what can I do?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 7, 2020)

I would soak soak soak this tortoise every day a few times a day. Id also apply some cold pressed coconut oil there on the gular and head region after every soak. It seems very dry so maybe the rehydration of its skin will help.

good luck... poor thing!


----------



## BrookeB (Jul 7, 2020)

You would have to make a decision on whether or not to find a vet capable of surgery on reptile. She would need to have that part of her shell either removed or shaved down quite a lot. And either procedure can only be done by a vet that specializes in reptiles as it’s an actual operation. I’m not sure what you can do but if she is suffering and you cannot help her with an operation then euthanasia may be the only thing you can do. Maybe there is a reptile rescue in your area that could help with either vet costs or finding a suitable vet. I’m sorry you’re both going through this.


----------



## ISC9 (Jul 8, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> I would soak soak soak this tortoise every day a few times a day. Id also apply some cold pressed coconut oil there on the gular and head region after every soak. It seems very dry so maybe the rehydration of its skin will help.
> 
> good luck... poor thing!



Thanks. We have used aloe vera gel, but will try the cold pressed coconut oil. She is always having a bath once a day, but I guess more can't hurt.



BrookeB said:


> You would have to make a decision on whether or not to find a vet capable of surgery on reptile. She would need to have that part of her shell either removed or shaved down quite a lot. And either procedure can only be done by a vet that specializes in reptiles as it’s an actual operation. I’m not sure what you can do but if she is suffering and you cannot help her with an operation then euthanasia may be the only thing you can do. Maybe there is a reptile rescue in your area that could help with either vet costs or finding a suitable vet. I’m sorry you’re both going through this.



The problem is that the vet we talked to that specialize in reptiles said that removing more of the gular will kill her because of bleeding and infection risks etc, and that she have contacted other vets in different parts of the world that also say the same thing, "it can't be done".

*But killing her will also kill her, right? And tortoises have survived cracked shells and operations of their shells before, haven't they? Some even got 3D printed parts so I can't see why this would be impossible...*

We got insurance for her so the cost isn't a problem. But I would pay for her either way. She's been with me since I was 6.


----------



## turtlesteve (Jul 8, 2020)

This is way out there, but I bet the shell opening could be enlarged without a severe surgery, by progressively wedging it open (fractions of a millimeter at a time) and then holding it in the open position for many months. This would probably require attaching some parts to the shell with epoxy so that a fine thread bolt could be used to open it.

Am I crazy here? Any vets on the forum?


----------

